# 5 Month old Goat with swollen throat???



## NewGoatMama81 (Jul 12, 2014)

Hi, I am a fairly new goat owner(had a couple as a kid, fast forward 25 years later and just bought 2 for my daughter)--I bought these girls last Saturday--they are sisters(out of triplets)--the smaller one had a bit of diarrhea when we got her, she is less than half the size of the bigger one-- anyways, dewormed them both upon bringing them home, and the smaller ones poo is almost back to normal now-- however day before yesterday, I noticed that the larger girl's throat looks swollen, its not bottle jaw(her gums look great)--I have heard her sneeze 2 times, but her nose isnt runny--there is no lump like there would be if it were CL..its completely soft.. I am at a loss as to what to do, if I should do anything--she has no temp, she is eating and playing just fine but she has started to get runny poo.. but there is a chance that she ate some of the chickens fermented feed.. the runny poo started yesterday morning but has already started to harden back up(absolutely no access to the chickens feed area anymore).

I just want to make sure that I am doing everything right for her-- we have no vet anywhere around here that knows anything about goats , never mind trying to actually get one to come out---

I am going to go out and try to get a good pic of her throat....

ANY help is greatly appreciated <3


----------



## NewGoatMama81 (Jul 12, 2014)

So the swelling has almost completely vanished..it's not even swollen enough now to be able to see in a picture. .but this is the size difference in the 2..the smallest one has been sickly since birth according to the seller.


----------



## NewGoatMama81 (Jul 12, 2014)

WARNING: GRAPHIC PIC IN THIS COMMENT.... so despite the swelling going down, AND 2 doses of dewormer (I think these may be dead--I saw no movement at all).. I just saw these on the larger girl (and her diarrhea is gone as well).. I know they're not tape wirms, kinda look like pinworms? ? Didn't know goats even got those-- Will ivermectrin take care of these ..if not what dewormer should I use?? I apologize in advance for 1000 questions. .I've researched and researched and can't find any beneficial info...


----------

